# Starry Night Bakery & Coffeehouse



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

An Eccentric Coffeehouse born from a bakery... so you know the sweets are to die for!

Voted CARROLLS BEST Coffeehouse - 2009

Voted CARROLLS BEST Dessert - 2007, 2008, 2009

I have a strong belief in running this business as if my employees are my coworkers. i take care of them the best I can, in and out of the store. It's a starry night family around here.

Walk into my little wonderland and feast your eyes on all the homemade sweets and treats. Our Coffee and Espresso is fresh roasted for us w&#8230;

More...


----------

